# 2007 42in polaroid blinks on and off



## 65buick (Sep 28, 2011)

*do any body no what could be the problem. when u hit the power button it flickers on and off on and off what could it be.*


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi 65buick


Batteries are low in power. 
Replace batteries.


----------

